
Show HN: A React-based writing app to counteract writer's block and distraction - krrishd
http://write.surge.sh
======
krrishd
Hey guys,

This is essentially a free, web-based clone of flowstate.com.

I've personally been using this to journal for the past two months and have
had a lot more success with it than my previous attempts mainly because of the
fixed duration and the pressure to keep typing.

Source code is at
[https://github.com/krrishd/write](https://github.com/krrishd/write), would
appreciate feedback :)

